# Lungworm preventatives



## Lisa Baker (Oct 24, 2007)

We have recently had a bad outbreak of Lungworm where I live and as a prevention, I have given my dogs a course of Granofen granules as recommended by my vet. However one dog has refused to eat it and the vet has no alternative suggestions. I know you may think that eventually he'll eat it but believe me, this one is stubborn!

I thought I read somewhere that either Panacur or Drontal plus had a multiwormer that included Lungworm but, as I now can't find it, think I must have misread that one.

If anyone knows of another, more palatable lungworm treatment I'd be really grateful as he has a nasty habit of sucking slugs!

Lisa


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Lisa Baker said:


> We have recently had a bad outbreak of Lungworm where I live and as a prevention, I have given my dogs a course of Granofen granules as recommended by my vet. However one dog has refused to eat it and the vet has no alternative suggestions. I know you may think that eventually he'll eat it but believe me, this one is stubborn!
> 
> I thought I read somewhere that either Panacur or Drontal plus had a multiwormer that included Lungworm but, as I now can't find it, think I must have misread that one.
> 
> ...


Doesn't lungworm come from fox droppings? Or am I thinking of something else.......

http://www.petremedies.co.uk/product.asp?P_ID=292

http://icsouthlondon.icnetwork.co.u...objectid=19647886&siteid=53340-name_page.html

http://inpractice.bvapublications.com/cgi/content/abstract/27/3/147

I don't really know anything about it, because I don't think there is any in my area. But I can look in some vet med manuals.

How are you giving the med? It's not a pill that you can just use a piller? How about mixed with peanut butter?


----------



## Lisa Baker (Oct 24, 2007)

Apparantly it does come from fox faeces but also slugs carry it - hell knows why you'd want to suck a slug but I'm not a dog!

The meds come in granules that you sprinkle over food, no other form that I can find nor my vet suggests. Like other wormers it goes on body weight and they come in 1, 2 & 4g packs. That means I have to empty 11 grams (of what he thinks tastes disgusting) into his food. Trying to disguise that amount verges on impossible, I've tried peanut butter, pate, ham no luck and I don't think shooting dusty stuff like this in a piller will work (although I haven't tried it).

Any help as I've exhausted all my resources and although this is just a prevention, I need to get it down him as the area I live in has issued warnings about this and my vet is treating 3 cases a week of full blown infestation.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Lisa Baker said:


> Apparantly it does come from fox faeces but also slugs carry it - hell knows why you'd want to suck a slug but I'm not a dog!


But they sound so yummy! :lol:


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

http://www.ah.novartis.com/products/en/cab/milbemax.shtml


http://www.dogsey.com/showthread.php?t=55769&page=2


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Lisa Baker said:


> The meds come in granules that you sprinkle over food, no other form that I can find nor my vet suggests. Like other wormers it goes on body weight and they come in 1, 2 & 4g packs. That means I have to empty 11 grams (of what he thinks tastes disgusting) into his food. Trying to disguise that amount verges on impossible, I've tried peanut butter, pate, ham no luck and I don't think shooting dusty stuff like this in a piller will work (although I haven't tried it)..


Ah. Well, apparently Panacur is also effective, and it might come in a better form. (That was the first link I posted above.)

11 grams a day? About 2.3 teaspoons???


----------



## Lisa Baker (Oct 24, 2007)

Yep 11 Grams a day for 7 days. Not sure I'm with the Yummines of snails tho 

Did look at Panacur but my vet disagrees so don't know what to believe. Will do some more research on Panancur......Thanks Connie


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Lisa Baker said:


> Yep 11 Grams a day for 7 days. Not sure I'm with the Yummines of snails tho
> 
> Did look at Panacur but my vet disagrees so don't know what to believe. Will do some more research on Panancur......Thanks Connie


Oh, I didn't know the vet disagreed. I would absolutely go with the vet because the thing that said it worked for lungworm too was a site SELLING the stuff.

I will read up too. I see that it has become prevalent in the UK.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Hil Harrison said:


> http://www.ah.novartis.com/products/en/cab/milbemax.shtml
> 
> 
> http://www.dogsey.com/showthread.php?t=55769&page=2


Yes, that's a pill. Much easier than a bad-tasting sprinkle.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Oops. From that second site:

QUOTE: Neither milbemax or drontal are licenced to treat or known to be effective against lungworm, only drug is fenbendazole commonly called Panacur or Granofen. Lungwrm commonly infects puppies through them eating molluscs- snails/slugs & some breeds are more susceptable than others .... END


----------



## Lisa Baker (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks for your help connie, Looks like he's gonna take the yeuchy granules come hell or high water.....just running short of how to get the damn things down a 47kilo set of unwilling gnashers


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

I haven't read the replies yet, so I hope I'm not repeating a suggestion.

Check with a health food store and buy empty capsules. Fill the capsules with the med the dog doesn't like and use a pill-popper or something on the capsule to get them down.

And watch your body language when you give the capsules. Consciously act as if you're giving a treat.

HTH


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Fenbendazole is sold under the name Safeguard. It is a powder and a smaller quantity is used.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Safe-Guard comes in a liquid suspension also and is pretty easy to give in a syringe


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Lynn Cheffins said:


> Safe-Guard comes in a liquid suspension also and is pretty easy to give in a syringe


Nice find, Lynn. I just logged on to announce that! LOL

Do you have lungworm around where you are?


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Granted, I haven't taken any parasitology classes yet, but without me looking it up on Wikipedia (haha), is it only a UK type disease with the fox feces?


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Dogs who don't take their meds get it shoved so far down their throat that they can't spit it out again. I'm so nice  After 2 or 3 times they figure out it's best to just sit there and open their mouths.

I've used panacur on several occassions, I have the box out in the kennel, I will read it later and see if it says anything about lungworm.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Nice find, Lynn. I just logged on to announce that! LOL
> 
> Do you have lungworm around where you are?


I don't think if we have it around here but I do use the Safe-Guard (fenbendazole)
as part of out regular deworming schedule (I rotate with other wormers).
Safe-Guard and Panacur are the same active ingredient - fenbendazole but the Safe-Guard is labelled for cattle and is considerably less expensive than the Panacur - won't make much difference if you only have a couple of dogs but worth the savings if you have to worm a herd of dogs. Fenbendazole can also be used to treat Giardia. It will not get all types of tapes so you have to use a product containing Praziquantel if that is what you are worming for.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> Dogs who don't take their meds get it shoved so far down their throat that they can't spit it out again.


But the o.p. was given grams and grams of granulated sprinkle stuff.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Soak it in water and use a funnel?? :lol: :lol: I'm sure I'd figure out a way to make it go in.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> Soak it in water and use a funnel?? :lol: :lol: I'm sure I'd figure out a way to make it go in.


There ya go!


LOL


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Do they make drenches for a dog? Y'know - a scaled down version of a 2-liter bottle and garden hose.


----------



## Lisa Baker (Oct 24, 2007)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> Soak it in water and use a funnel?? :lol: :lol: I'm sure I'd figure out a way to make it go in.


Thanks for all the advice, beginning to think that this is my only option - wish me luck


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Lisa Baker said:


> Thanks for all the advice, beginning to think that this is my only option - wish me luck


Oh, NOW I know why there's a sticky-note on my desk that just says "Lungworm."

sigh

Maybe now I will remember that I was going to look up the best prevention w/o using a sprinkle-powder.


----------

